# Landscaping Stores for your aquascaping



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think that there has been a thread created for good landscaping stores suitable for great aquascaping. I'm planning on redoing my setup for my 125 gallon for my frontosa colony. I have gotten a few recommendations that I thought I would share with everyone. Unfortunately, most of them aren't open during the winter or weekends.

Please feel free to share more here... I am looking for kingston weathered stones.

*Betz Cut Stone*
http://www.betzcutstone.com/
2947 Kennedy Rd.
Scarborough, ON
M1V 1S9

*Arnts Topsoil*
4400 Halls Rd. N.
Whitby, ON L1P 0B1
http://www.arntstopsoil.com/


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Betz is ok
It used to be AWEOME, there was a older geek guy who would just give away rocks I got enough granite to do my 125g twice over with it for about $5 I'm sure he was loosing but it's the peices that break during his cutting of large slabs..... 
Anyway betz is for sure worth Checking out


Cheers,
Spiro


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I picked up a 70lb bag of scrap granite pieces I was able to hand pick all the pieces from several bags. They were doing a wall and these were scrap. Cost me $7 I believe. Their beach rock is same price as other places I've gone.


----------

